

The Rails Girls Summer Of Code project - ManuelKiessling
http://railsgirlssummerofcode.org/

======
ChrisNorstrom
This is really nice. In the wordpress community alone I'm seeing more and more
really good plugins and forum support come from women. And it's support groups
like this that give people the support to grow and unleash their full
potential in the community. I can't wait to see what the programming world
will be like 20 years from now when this generation of girls grow up.

